
Pigeons as Trainable Observers of Radiology Breast Cancer Images (2015) - mellosouls
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0141357
======
pmdulaney
Radiology is apparently not the specialty med students should be pursuing!
Though I suppose AI is more of a threat.

